# Furry Art NFTs?



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (May 23, 2021)

After seeing how much discussion their is around Bitcoin I thought it would be interesting to see what people thought about the NFT trend and the idea of making furry NFT art. 

Here is a link that somewhat explains NFTs:  NFT's Explained
Here is a link explaining how to make NFTs :How To
As far as I understand it basically any art can be sold through the Ethereum or other blockchains as unique items.

While it seems like a craze that will die down, what do the furry artists here think about the idea of selling your art on the blockchain? Generally you are selling all of the rights to the art but you can also set a commission on all future sales.

Any thoughts on the NFT craze are also welcome.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 23, 2021)

I think I've seen more concern over art theft this way than anyone actually selling them. I'm personally never gonna get into it.


----------



## reanimatedrabbit (Nov 26, 2021)

I know there was a LOT of kerfuffle about them on the furry side of Twitter, pretty much coming down to "awe hell nah and if they come in here we will burn them down" lol.


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 27, 2021)

To me the whole thing sounds like just trying to introduce artificial scarsity into the digital world where none would naturally exist.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 27, 2021)

shoots at blockchain crap


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't mind Cryptocurrency, but this NFT stuff is some of the dumbest crap I've ever seen.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 27, 2021)

Anything digital can be easily copied as the music and movie industries found out the hard way. If NFTs had longterm viability Disney and other companies would be popping them out left and right. What pisses me off is that there are seriously people who think we shouldn't be able to right click our damn web browsers anymore in order to protect their precious little NFTs.


----------



## Raever (Nov 27, 2021)

I have unpopular opinions on how some extremely popular artists sell their art already (*not going into detail as it's irrelevant, but it has to do with extreme-selectivism to the point of cult behavior) so the fact that I'm not a fan of NFT's due to them being inherently valueless and meaningless isn't really much of a surprise. Seems like a waste of time for artists and a scam to anyone stupid enough to fall into the craze, but that's just me. :/

To elaborate: _I've already accepted that getting art of characters/settings/etc means that eventually they'll likely be used/stolen for other purposes and/or eventually just lost in the rabbit hole that is the internet. As a commissioner, you have to accept that there is always a possibility for people to do that. NFT's just seem like a dramatic attempt to prevent this, and for artists to make a crap ton of money off of low-effort work. Whatever the case may be, it's just pointless._


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 27, 2021)

*right clicks*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 27, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> *right clicks*


_Screenshots_


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 27, 2021)

I personally think the amount of money people will spend on NFTs is ridiculous.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 27, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I personally think the amount of money people will spend on NFTs is ridiculous.


It's essentially another form of gambling imo, I suppose if you have a deep understanding of psychology that lowers the risk a bit. Most people don't have a deep understanding of group psychology though.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2021)

Bored ape yacht club avatars is a fursona for cryptobros


----------



## Raever (Nov 27, 2021)

I think it'd be much more worth getting the same money's worth of unique art over spending thousands (or butt-loads more) on NFT's that are neither personal to you nor worth anything outside of a psychological association of wealth and status. It reminds me of how people are willing to spend over ten thousand dollars on sketch from a popular furry artist when the work done is clearly not worth the investment. I'm all for art appreciation but there's gotta be a give and take for it to be meaningful. Otherwise you're just being fucked over.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't mind Cryptocurrency, but this NFT stuff is some of the dumbest crap I've ever seen.



Thinking about it though, apart from being associated with a hyperlink to a JPEG, how are collectable NF-Tokens meaningfully different from a run-of-the-mill cryptocurrency?


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Thinking about it though, apart from being associated with a hyperlink to a JPEG, how are collectable NF-Tokens meaningfully different from a run-of-the-mill cryptocurrency?


Cryptocurrency, depending on the type, can be used as a form of payment and more importantly has the technology and programming to act as such. Most average cryptos are programmed for that, and most average cryptos can be swapped on an exchange for Bitcoin, as I recall.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm a bit hazy on the idea of NFTs myself, but I think a big issue a lot of people (including myself) have with them is that it they represent an increasingly abstract concept of ownership.
It might be just that I've ended up in a sort of anti-NFT crowd among the people I follow, but the most common mention of NFTs I hear in furry circles is not of artists making NFTs, but rather having their art stolen and made into NFTs.
That's kinda where the whole thing loses me. My understanding is that it's not ownership of the image, but a particular digital copy of the file. The real value lies in the digital receipt attached to that file; the art itself doesn't matter. So I'm not sure I get why someone would look for art to steal when they could just as easily use a photo of a stick on the sidewalk.


----------



## LameFox (Nov 27, 2021)

I find it sad. It's as if people are so accustomed to things they value being out of reach that they've come to think value and scarcity are the same, and as usual others prey on that. I mean sure you can assign some numerical difference to a token to make it 'unique', but any rock, stick, or piece of garbage I pick up off the ground has that kind of scarcity. If you examine it closely enough it's the only one in the universe just like it! But does that give it any value? Not to me.

On top of that, I can't see the point of it in a mechanical sense. Seems like nearly all of them are just a link to an image that is on some NFT platform's server. It's not even "on the blockchain" for people who find that desirable, and even if it was, the part of it that generates the appeal—the image—is not really limited in replication by the scarcity of the token.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 27, 2021)

just fucking right click download them


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 28, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 123269


I actually read recently that saving them might actually be helping the NFT owner, since increasing the amount of duplicates increases the validity of the "original" 

But shhhh don't let them know that

And also it might be bs anyway.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I actually read recently that saving them might actually be helping the NFT owner, since increasing the amount of duplicates increases the validity of the "original"
> 
> But shhhh don't let them know that
> 
> And also it might be bs anyway.



Wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)

It's one of the dumbest things I've ever seen, arguably a logical conclusion of things like trendchasing, bases and the increasing soullessness/generic-ization of furry artwork

It COULD have interesting applications but clearly the "in practice" part leaves a lot to be desired, and a lot of the NFTbros are straight-up dipshits


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 28, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> a lot of the NFTbros are straight-up dipshits


They're a fucking different breed. Very different.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> They're a fucking different breed. Very different.


Cryptobros already get fairly eccentric, NFTbros are like some kind of hipster version of that.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 28, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 123269


I wonder how many of these people realize that folks download the NFT images just to piss them off.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 28, 2021)

Me who only liked the idea of where people used them as trading cards instead of actual avatars.
Haven't done much outside of looking into the NFT since someone said they're explain it to me whiles also giving me my first NFT valued at... 8 dollars.

Don't give a shit for the whole NFT avatar thing, it's just FA's base adopts but more expensive.
Though it's funny memewise, but truth be told I can get better avatars from the artists here without having to take out a loan.


----------



## LameFox (Nov 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I actually read recently that saving them might actually be helping the NFT owner, since increasing the amount of duplicates increases the validity of the "original"
> 
> But shhhh don't let them know that
> 
> And also it might be bs anyway.


That sounds like they confused saving the image with making a new NFT based on it. It won't do anything sitting on someone's hard drive. We all download them to see them online anyway, just usually to the browser's temp folder that is sooner or later purged.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 29, 2021)

This was posted by CRACKED and is the best, simplest, and funniest description of how dumb NFT's are that I've seen in a while. 









						NFTs Are So, So Dumb
					

NFTs do nothing and accomplish nothing, but people snap them up.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 1, 2021)

Honestly, 99% of the NFTs I’ve seen don’t appeal to me at all. They’re the dollar store version of adoptables. Well, apart from the fact that they’re definitely _not _being sold at dollar store prices.


----------



## PlatinFox (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello !
Nice Topic btwand thanks for the links
Currently we think about making NFTs out of photoshopped pics from our dog
Maybe NFTs get also more important the more the metaverse is included into daily society


----------



## Bel (Dec 14, 2021)

Crimcyan said:


> Bored ape yacht club avatars is a fursona for cryptobros



Those ape NFT things give me (rational?) rage. At least it seems like furs aren't really getting on that NFT train.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2021)

Bel said:


> Those ape NFT things give me (rational?) rage. At least it seems like furs aren't really getting on that NFT train.


They have something else. YCH's.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 14, 2021)

I can't unsee that fucking ugly ape in a fedora!


----------



## Jubatian (Jan 8, 2022)

Snake oil, dehydrated water... The matter is whether one can get people shelling out good money for it. Then it is very useful to you making the sale!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I can't unsee that fucking ugly ape in a fedora!


i still have no clue waht nft stand for. >:


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 9, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> i still have no clue waht nft stand for. >:


Non-Fungible Token


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Non-Fungible Token


It sounds like it's related to mushrooms.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 9, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> It sounds like it's related to mushrooms.



By the time you get through the "explanation" of them, you'll feel like you *on* mushrooms.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Jan 10, 2022)

I guess it comes down to the old idea that something is worth what others will pay you for it. 

Just found that people are buying up virtual real estate too. I don't know much about this silly metaverse nonsense but it looks to me like basically VRChat. It seems to me that people right now just want to throw whatever money they have at the next digital thing hoping that it will take off like OG bitcoin.









						The cheapest piece of metaverse land you can buy is going for a whopping $11,000
					

Virtual land has become a hot commodity as parcels have sold for hundreds of thousands and even millions of dollars.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jubatian (Jan 10, 2022)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> I guess it comes down to the old idea that something is worth what others will pay you for it.
> 
> Just found that people are buying up virtual real estate too. I don't know much about this silly metaverse nonsense but it looks to me like basically VRChat. It seems to me that people right now just want to throw whatever money they have at the next digital thing hoping that it will take off like OG bitcoin.



Faceplants... I long for those good old times when they were selling Moon plots. That money could buy real land in many parts of the real world.

Phew, though I am a bit hopeful for this crap to take off. Maybe so much that enough idiots start throwing away real world assets to buy VR, so I had a chance to some day buy a physical house, and wouldn't care shit what goes on in VR land!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 10, 2022)

Pretty solidly against NFTs, truth be told.

I may not be much of an artist or writer yet, but I've long accepted that anything I make or anything I pay to have made is going to eventually get repurposed in a way I or other artists may not like.  No amount of protection will fix this.

I'd go over how you get around these just to prove a point, but I'm NOT going to encourage that to artists' faces.  It's actually pretty easy to figure out - and there's at least two ways that have NOT been mentioned in thread already.


----------



## JackUber (Mar 13, 2022)

Kinda curious to see how much someone would pay for a monkey NFT drawn by Miles-DF lol


----------



## Raever (Mar 13, 2022)

JackUber said:


> Kinda curious to see how much someone would pay for a monkey NFT drawn by Miles-DF lol



Or Falvie, AngieWolf, and Tofu93 lol
(aka the lords of fur-fans)


----------



## snowsketches (Mar 16, 2022)

For starters, if you don't already have a huge following that is interested in your art, you basically won't sell. If you have that many people interested in your work anyways, you're probably better off selling prints or adoptables or merch or some other format that makes your art more accessible and usable. Banksy could sell an NFT for a ridicilous amount because he has a name already - most everybody can't.

Even with the whole monkey thing (which seems to have become the standard go-to people use when they point to NFTs), that wasn't even a real transaction. Since wallets are public, it's since been shown that the "super expensive purchase" was immediately returned to his friend a day later. Basically it was just to be able to publicize that he sold that NFT for X amount, so people would think his other pieces were valuable. Textbook pump-and-dump.

In fact, it touches on almost every form of scam existent: Ponzi schemes, pump-and-dump, greater fool theory. It's also a system with no artist protection, and where art theft abounds with no real verification system or repercussions for theft. One of the biggest shows of this for me was seeing Qing Han's art being sold - an artist who passed away from cancer in February of 2020. So incredibly disrespectful.

For artists who want to monetize their craft, I suggest finding other ways. If something seems like to easy of a shortcut to be true, it probably is.


----------

